

Rollendurchmesserzeitsammler (Real Time Garbage Collector) - jvoorhis
http://users.notam02.no/~kjetism/rollendurchmesserzeitsammler/

======
jvoorhis
This is a real-time conservative garbage collector designed specifically for
computer music with a mechanism to simulate worst case. The overview also
contains even weirder acronyms such as SATBCUCOWIVM.

I was inspired to post this after reading
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3241093> (Optimization Tricks used by the
Lockless Memory Allocator)

